# Volume-depenent "crackle" static from ALL speakers. Yamaha HTR-3064.



## AudioNewb (Feb 12, 2012)

:wave: Hey guys, same problem as my Onkyo receiver, only THIS time I'm getting that sort of 'fire crackle' type of static. And it's out of ALL channels. Also, it fluctuates with the volume, louder when volume turned up, and completely goes away when muted. So, I'm thinking interference. But from what? I have like a MILLION cords behind my receiver, AND my room gets INSANELY dusty rather quickly. I recall reading about the volume -dependent static once on here before, but don't recall how that was resolved! :hissyfit:

I bought this HTIB after my other Onkyo one crapped out with the left channel problem. 

I need some help here, please.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Is it on all sources?


----------



## AudioNewb (Feb 12, 2012)

Well I only use mine for gaming and television. To my surprise, it's only when I select the BD/DVD (PS3) option that I hear the static. When watching TV, there's no static.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That would suggest the PS3 as the source of the problem. Try changing your cable from the PS3 to the HTIB.


----------



## AudioNewb (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm, I switched the HDMI cords and still have the static. Also, I Quit the game I was playing, went to the XMB (PS3) and there's no static. 

Update... Lol, wow, I do apologize for wasting your time. I should have done some more troubleshooting. It somehow was the GAME producing the static. I'm no moron, and did several things in-game and the static was constant, so it wasn't anything 'game play' wise. I restarted the game, and the static is gone. 

I'm completely baffled, lol. I have no idea what caused it. How does a GAME produce static?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The PS3 has a Volume Control that might be the culprit in the noise. When I first got my 60gb launch PS3 5 years ago, I had a similar problem. It turns out I had somehow raised the Volume Setting above 0. If memory serves, this option is accessible when using the Music Player or no doubt in the Setup Menus. If not that, then it certainly could be the Cables. Sorry you are having bad luck. Given the dust issue, you might want to consider a HEPA Filter as Dust is quite bad for AV Gear. I would have said it was your Volume Pot or Attenuator, but you said this issue only occurs on the PS3. It also might be worth trying a different Input on the AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

My first thought was also the PS3's volume control. You can access it directly from the remote/controller by pressing the _green triangle_ button; that should put on-screen controls on the TV, and volume should be the one that looks like a speaker. As J.Jack stated, it should be set to 0 (aka "normal") or it could over-drive the AVR and cause distortion.


----------

